# General Business Category > Business Online Forum >  Virtually Distributed Co-Founders

## project x

Hi all, I am in the process of starting my online Saas business(will serve people all over the world not just SA) Now I might have people from other countries/continents interested in joining me as co-founders. So basically my question is how do I go about doing this? I have already registered a Close Corporation but now im not sure how I will go about getting members from other countries to join my company for a share of the equity. I just need a push in the right direction.

Also I might need a contract drawn up for the partners to agree on, could you guys recommend good, not so expensive (cheap  :Big Grin:  ) lawyers who understand this type of business and will be able to give me the right advise and documentation as i structure the business.

Thanks, looking forward to you responses.

----------


## Dave A

If you're going to have off-shore partners, using a cc as the vehicle is probably the most troublesome way to do it.

My advice - if you want to use an incorporated vehicle, dump the cc and form a company.

----------


## project x

Ok Thanks for the response, do you know of any lawyers i could get in touch with who could help me with this stuff?

----------

